# Rip to FLAC



## Fleet (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,

I want to backup my music collection by ripping it to flac. Are there any good apps for that task in ports? I can't find anything. Also, if you know any apps that rips movies (dvd, etc) please share .

/Fleet


----------



## rusty (Jul 8, 2010)

I use abcde for backing up cd's in FLAC format.
http://www.andrews-corner.org/abcde.html#flac

Could always try EAC via wine / VMware / Virtualbox.
There's also RubyRipper (unforunately not in ports).


----------



## Fleet (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for your answer, rusty. Could I get to see your config file for abcde? Also, do you use cue sheets?

/Fleet


----------



## roddierod (Jul 8, 2010)

Grip although it only mentions mp3 in the description, it does flac, ogg and wav. Also tags the files for you and creates a playlist.


----------



## rusty (Jul 9, 2010)

Fleet said:
			
		

> Thanks for your answer, rusty. Could I get to see your config file for abcde? Also, do you use cue sheets?
> 
> /Fleet



I pretty much use the .abcde in that link. I don't use cue sheets but see that abcde's one (mkcue) isn't available.

You can however use audio/shntool to generate a cue sheet to edit.
http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=39469

hope that helps


----------

